# Bellator 98 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 98 takes place in 7 days Saturday September 7th at 6:00 PM Eastern. If anyone would like to compete against all comers picking the winners for this card... just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for the 11 fights before the event starts (all you have to pick are the winners). If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 500,000 credits, and if you get 11 out of 11 it will be doubled. Can anybody top the AlphaDawg this time if he plays again?



> Alexander Shlemenko vs. Brett Cooper
> Brennan Ward vs. Justin Torrey
> Perry Filkins vs. Jeremy Kimball
> Mikkel Parlo vs. Brian Rogers
> ...











Picks sent by:

kantowrestler
GDPorDRB


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in for this one.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

*Alexander Shlemenko* vs. Brett Cooper
Brennan Ward vs. *Justin Torrey*
Perry Filkins vs. *Jeremy Kimball*
Mikkel Parlo vs. *Brian Rogers*
Jason Butcher vs. *Giva Santana*
Derek Anderson vs. *Patricky Freire*
*Mike Mucitelli* vs. Jeff Nader
*Andrew Calandrelli* vs. Ryan Quinn
*Matt Bessette* vs. Nick Piedmont
Glenn Allaire vs. *Rico DiSciullo*
*Josh Diekmann *vs. Parker Porter


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I updated the fight card it went from 13 to 11 fights so at least it will be easier to get them all right, even though we're missing some good fights. You can't really tell what the Bellator fights are going to be before the day before weigh in's usually though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

There was only like one reshuffle right?


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I hope Joe Warren ends up all right:thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 98 pick results for...

kantowrestler


> Alexander Shlemenko :thumbsup:
> Justin Torrey :thumbsdown:
> Perry Filkins :thumbsup:
> Brian Rogers :thumbsdown:
> ...


GDPofDRB


> Alexander Shlemenko :thumbsup:
> Justin Torrey :thumbsdown:
> Jeremy Kimball :thumbsdown:
> Brian Rogers :thumbsdown:
> ...


Here were the fight results...



> Bellator 98 results:
> 
> MAIN CARD (Spike TV, 8 p.m. ET)
> Alexander Shlemenko def. Brett Cooper via unanimous decision (48-47, 48-47, 48-47) - to defend middleweight title
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing guys, at least we had enough to make it a contest... the winners tonight are both of ya enjoy the credits.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I find it funny that power puncher Doug Marshall (who gets very little respect) finished Cooper in the first round, but Shlemenko struggled to win a 5 round decision against him. (and would have lost if it were a 3 round fight) That doesn't make the champion look too good in my opinion, but maybe I'm just nit picking.

I need to get in on these pick the cards eventually.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You kind of have a point actually.


----------

